# Texteditor öffnet mit einem Error



## CJChico (15. Dez 2009)

Hi,

ich habe eine Texteditor programmiert, der von dem AbstractDecoratedTextEditor erbt und leider beim öffnen nur dieses Bild presentiert (siehe Anhang). Nun bekomme ich leider kein Stacktrace unfd weiß auch nicht so richtig wo ich beim Debugen anfangen sollte, damit ich den Fehler beheben kann.

Vielleicht ist einer von euch der Fehler bekannt und könnte mir ein Tip geben, wo ich ansetzen könnte.


----------



## CJChico (15. Dez 2009)

Ich habe mein Fehler gefunden.

Mein fehler ist das ich anstatt ein File ein EditorInput Object habe und ein TextFileDocumentProvider benutzen möchte.

Jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen wie ich ein "org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.File" Object aus einem String erzeugen kann. Weiß das jemand von euch?


----------



## Gonzo17 (15. Dez 2009)

Ist der String ein Pfad? Oder was ist das? Wenn du daraus nen InputStream gewinnen kannst, dann kannste von der File-Klasse folgendes nutzen:


```
public void create(InputStream content, boolean force, IProgressMonitor monitor)
```

Edit:
:bahnhof: Keine Ahnung was ich mir jetzt dabei gedacht hab, vergiss es. 


Jetzt aber. Du brauchst ne Instanz der Klasse Workspace und dort kannste dann diese Methode aufrufen:


```
public Resource newResource(IPath path, int type)
```


Und zum dritten.. 

Damits vollständig ist, so kommst du an deinen Workspace (ich hoffe ich verbreite nicht schon wieder falsche Infos ^^)


```
ResourcesPlugin.getWorkspace()
```


----------



## CJChico (15. Dez 2009)

Nein der String wäre in dem Fall der Inhalt.


----------

